# Dot is Six months!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My little one - still little, but 
Can't believe how quickly time has gone by.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And a few more


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Marzi, I know!! It goes so quick! I remember that first little pic  what a honey!

Look at her now!! Especially with Lizzie.. My she's grown. Beautiful! All of them!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Wow that has gone quick!! She is such a beautiful girl


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy 6 months little Dot! She is so cute love that first one Her and Lizzie look like best friends so adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy six months Dot you happy, beautiful little girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She's beautiful! And so big! You can really see the cocker in her when she's next to Kiki. Gorgeous Dot  xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is such a sweetie, photos do not do her justice 
She is very spaniel like, only with a whole lot more hair!
Dot is a happy little Soul who loves a snuggly cuddle


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> She is such a sweetie, photos do not do her justice
> She is very spaniel like, only with a whole lot more hair!
> Dot is a happy little Soul who loves a snuggly cuddle


Aaawwwwwww.... Wee pet. 

Wouldn't it be lovely if we could all meet...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Come on! 6 months already! Wow that was fast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot the cuddle monster


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cuddle monster part 2

My kids are so lucky


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so adorable, how that time has flown. You must get lots of admiring glances when you take the three of them out  I may have missed a thread but how is Kiki now, is Dot still due to be spayed this week? No family is complete without a cuddle monster


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your kids are lucky but your dogs are luckier! Imagine having such a lovely cuddly family pack, always someone to love, always someone to cuddle and always a dog to play chase with on the beach or moor. Luck Dot, lucky Kiki and lucky Inzi!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Your kids are lucky but your dogs are luckier! Imagine having such a lovely cuddly family pack, always someone to love, always someone to cuddle and always a dog to play chase with on the beach or moor. Luck Dot, lucky Kiki and lucky Inzi!


I actually really believe that children who grow up in a dogless family are poorer and sadder than those who are lucky enough to grow up in a mess of waggy tails, muddy paws, licky tongues and cast off hair (for those who have non poodlie dogs).
My kids have always had dogs they grew up going out whatever the weather, because the dogs need exercise (and so do children ). They have tramped through the wildest places we can find - because the dogs love off lead wild walks, and so do children , they've enjoyed getting wet and dirty when out on walks - because what the heck you've got to clean the dogs, car, floor why worry about a few children too 
And then when everyone is well exercised and clean and I'm too busy to sit down for a cuddle - then there is always a dog to hug
The dogs have provided children with the first steps of independence - how proud a child after that first solo dog walk around the block.
Dogs have patiently taught the kids that the best way to get someone to do something you want is to be nice and offer a reward - bad temper never produces a good result.
Dogs have also instilled a sense of responsibility and a duty of care.
As I said - my kids are lucky


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Agree 100%. Good for their immune systems, good for stamina and vigour, good for parents to model diligence, care, concern and affection. I am certain that kids need to be exposed to the outdoors young to develop a love for it as well. 

How though could one break a dogless cycle? A tidy, mudless, ordered, (joyless) life is still better than a parent modeling disinterest, abuse and neglect of an unwanted dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Agree 100%. Good for their immune systems, good for stamina and vigour, good for parents to model diligence, care, concern and affection. I am certain that kids need to be exposed to the outdoors young to develop a love for it as well.
> 
> How though could one break a dogless cycle? A tidy, mudless, ordered, (joyless) life is still better than a parent modeling disinterest, abuse and neglect of an unwanted dog.


Don't fancy the tidy, mudless ordered (joyless) life at all. When my parents divorced and we came back to the uk with my mother it was to that sort of life... The headmistress of the primary school I attended brought her standard black poodle to school. Ursa played out with us at playtime and slept in the secretary's office during lessons. A sick, sad or hurt child often climbed into Ursa's basket for a doggy cuddle.
When we were in the second to top class Ursa died and a wonderful curly puppy invaded the school and disrupted it with her hooligan antics  Bella was another black standard poodle. For the next couple of years teams of us children helped to train her and took her for walks around the large school playing fields (sadly now all built on). I'm sure my love of black curly dogs was started by these two clowns.
At secondary school my headmistress had rescue beardie collies with anxious neurotic tendencies. They were always around, we learnt to walk quietly post the office or they would bark and felt very priviledged once we were trusted to take them out for walks. Penny was eldery but loved to play a gentle game of fetch, Brandy had come from a home with a deaf owner and only responded to hand signals...
It is a shame schools have become sanatised places where health and safety is the constant preoccupation of bored bureaucrats. Animals can teach children so much.
When I was teaching I saw some sad children who came from homes which taught them nothing but to be quiet and not make a mess. Some children came from homes where they experienced much, much worse. I believe all those children would have benefitted from having a doggy friend in school.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I had gone to your schools!  Never once a dog in any of my schools and I hated school so much from the word go.

You made me think of a book I read as a kid called "Those Dreadful Children." Family one were orderly, uptight, priggish and proper. Definitely not dog people. Family two were relaxed, energetic, happy and messy. It wasn't until I was older that I realized that the point was balance in life. I just assumed the dreadful ones were the prim and propers.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Prim and proper = dreadful. Definitely


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I actually really believe that children who grow up in a dogless family are poorer and sadder than those who are lucky enough to grow up in a mess of waggy tails, muddy paws, licky tongues and cast off hair (for those who have non poodlie dogs).
> My kids have always had dogs they grew up going out whatever the weather, because the dogs need exercise (and so do children ). They have tramped through the wildest places we can find - because the dogs love off lead wild walks, and so do children , they've enjoyed getting wet and dirty when out on walks - because what the heck you've got to clean the dogs, car, floor why worry about a few children too
> And then when everyone is well exercised and clean and I'm too busy to sit down for a cuddle - then there is always a dog to hug
> The dogs have provided children with the first steps of independence - how proud a child after that first solo dog walk around the block.
> ...


I also agree with this 100% 

People who are squeamish about dogs really annoy me!! Sorry had to get that in too!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! what a fantastic school, have never heard of anyone going to a school like that, but I do remember seeing a news item a year or so ago where they were doing trials taking a dog into some classrooms, thought it made the children behave better, still not personally heard of any schools doing it though. I think it would be lovely, even if it was only occasionally to teach children a bit about caring for animals and mutual respect between humans and animals. I know most primary schools over here still have a class gerbil or two, not quite as exciting though.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, and I never said Happy Half Birthday Dot! really can't believe how fast that time has gone, she looks such a sweetheart.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There were some advantages to going to school in the late 60s and 70s. 
Of course being whacked behind the knee with a ruler or having a black board rubber chucked at your head wasn't so great. We had an evil Spanish teacher at secondary school who loved to humiliate her pupils if you got something wrong you had to stand on a chair and tell the class 'I'm an idiot'
No wonder I like dogs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> We had an evil Spanish teacher at secondary school who loved to humiliate her pupils if you got something wrong you had to stand on a chair and tell the class 'I'm an idiot'
> No wonder I like dogs


She switched subjects and came to Canada to teach math. I had her too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good teachers are some of the greatest individuals in the world, they inspire, shape, motivate and their influence is long lasting.
Bad teachers can be soul destroying.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Agreed. Yesterday Renee was weeping at videos, today it is my turn remembering a little girl staring out the window counting down the hours, minutes and seconds until the bell rang.  I wish I had been home schooled!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I could have home schooled my kids, particularly my eldest who was made miserable by his peers, but I do believe that school is about so much more than just education....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Good teachers are some of the greatest individuals in the world, they inspire, shape, motivate and their influence is long lasting.
> Bad teachers can be soul destroying.





fairlie said:


> Agreed. Yesterday Renee was weeping at videos, today it is my turn remembering a little girl staring out the window counting down the hours, minutes and seconds until the bell rang.  I wish I had been home schooled!


I am very very fortunate that I had a great school experience in both primary and grammar school. I had great teachers and good relationships with other pupils and school staff. I know others who didn't have the same experience and it's really sad and unfair. If I were ever to have children, I would be devastated if anyone picked on them pupils or teachers.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I also agree with this 100%
> 
> People who are squeamish about dogs really annoy me!! Sorry had to get that in too!!


Ruth I so totally agree!! When Freddys family visited us in September they were all really good with our poos EXCEPT his brothers wife who I caught more than once out of the corner of my eye pushing them away!! It really annoyed me!! They got to the point they ignored her mostly and got lots of hugs from the others!! HUMPHHHH!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ruth I so totally agree!! When Freddys family visited us in September they were all really good with our poos EXCEPT his brothers wife who I caught more than once out of the corner of my eye pushing them away!! It really annoyed me!! They got to the point they ignored her mostly and got lots of hugs from the others!! HUMPHHHH!


Yeh, I have people like this around me too. In our home, the dogs are allowed to be themselves and visitors get a rude awakening from me if they don't accept that! I get mad! The thing that bothers me most is that the squeamish people don't even try to be anything else but squeamish and are hyper about needing to wash their hands if dogs as much as brush passed them, which is utterly ridiculous when you look at the germs babies pick up crawling around etc. It's just so stupid! I think there is something wrong with a person who cannot show love to animals. It's opening your heart in the true sense.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh sorry . . . Happy 6 mo Birthday to little Dot!! And BTW . . I had dredful primary teachers . . one would pinch the inner part of your upper arm for any misconduct so I learned to be very quiet quick!! The other would slap the back of your hand with a wood ruler and that smarted also! Another was a screamer and to this day I do not respond well to yelling!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh, I have people like this around me too. In our home, the dogs are allowed to be themselves and visitors get a rude awakening from me if they don't accept that! I get mad! The thing that bothers me most is that the squeamish people don't even try to be anything else but squeamish and are hyper about needing to wash their hands if dogs as much as brush passed them, which is utterly ridiculous when you look at the germs babies pick up crawling around etc. It's just so stupid! I think there is something wrong with a person who cannot show love to animals. It's opening your heart in the true sense.


I briefly called them off but then gave up as this is their home and I just can't handle it! She kept talking about her "allergies kicking in because of the DOGS", her headaches, and so funny you would mention hand washing cause she was making comments about DOGS in the kitchen while I was cooking. Each time she made a comment I would reach down and pet their heads and delibertly not wash my hands!!! lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I briefly called them off but then gave up as this is their home and I just can't handle it! She kept talking about her "allergies kicking in because of the DOGS", her headaches, and so funny you would mention hand washing cause she was making comments about DOGS in the kitchen while I was cooking. Each time she made a comment I would reach down and pet their heads and delibertly not wash my hands!!! lol


Haha! This is funny but also pathetic! Argh! Loved you petting the dogs whilst cooking. Haha!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You guys are singing my song. To me there are pet people and weird people, no others. Good thing I am on a dog site as I write this I guess.  Non dog people don't get invited back to my house. I think a dog is a great personality tester too. Non dog people I have met are usually narcisisstic and anal about stuff. Yuck!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> My little one - still little, but
> Can't believe how quickly time has gone by.


I'm 2 days late but Happy Half Birthday little Dot  Time certainly marches on, it seems only weeks since your 'look what we've got' surprise new puppy thread!


----------

